# Digital Pictures [has example pictures - 56k modem warning]



## nb3004 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am interested in digital photography and would like to see any cool images that people have taken and what kind of digital camera they used.


----------



## nb3004 (Jun 2, 2003)

ill start

This picture was taken with a Sony DSC-F717 5.24 megapixel camera


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

good idea, already been made....
I made it actually, check out Androo's Image Club.... digital photography, computer made images... all that.
I will be submitting a bunch of digital photos like tomorro or so.
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32319&perpage=10


----------



## Trip (Jun 3, 2003)

This thread is fine Droo. It works because people don't have to browse an entire thread to look for JUST photography with camera information as well. So in a way it's a good thread.

Expect me to post TONS of photos this upcoming week. I'm taking a "vacation" and should end up with a lot of good photos.


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

cooooooooooooooooool
i have a bunch of photos in my thingy thingy....
yay thingy thing!


----------



## Arden (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah, this thread also has possibilities open for camera information.


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

and it has a sexy name


----------



## mr. k (Jun 3, 2003)

people should use the gallery :^) take a snapshot, fire up your favorite webbrowser, enter url 'http://www.macosx.com/gallery/' and the hit enter... wait a few seconds and bam! a full fledged php application dedicated to uploading photographs and commenting on them!  whoa ;^)


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

Or they should use Firestarter FX, it does wonderful things.


----------



## Trip (Jun 5, 2003)

Or they could just post it here.

droo: You're cuteness is driving me crazy.


----------



## Androo (Jun 5, 2003)

hahahahahahahaha...
ha...
.........
ummmm....
hmmmm....
ha!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 5, 2003)

a flower pic. original was 2000 pix x something. made with olympus camedia c-740 extra zoom, no colors altered.

the file is too big as 640x 480 jpg still. so the picture is here. i will upload more photos in these days.


----------



## Ugg (Jun 5, 2003)

The colors are amazing, Gia!  and it really captures the velvety texture of the petals.  Very cool.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 6, 2003)

i will make a lighter version and of 1024x768 and upload that as well, i think i'll like that as my desktop now that the summer is (still) coming here...


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

I got a few flower pics toooo!!!!!! hld on


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

this one is AMAZING look at it:


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 6, 2003)

Still the same camera - *Olympus Camedia c-740 ultra zoom* (has 10 x optical zoom) - pictures resized from 2048x to 640x. here some examples






















This above was taken in rather dark, around 8 pm. without tripod and flash - would not have succeeded in most 'normal' cameras. the 2048 size is still clean.


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

niiiiiiiice!
my camera is Fujifilm FinePix4900 Zoom 5V


----------



## Ugg (Jun 6, 2003)

I forgot to put the Smart Media card in my still camera before I left home but had brought my mini dv with me.  It has photo capabilities but it's not the best quality.  I like the picture though because the fuzziness of the camera echoed the fuzziness of the heather and the glaucous leaves on the Eucalyptus.


----------



## nb3004 (Jun 6, 2003)

Those are some awesome pictures Giaguara.

This was taken in New England with a Sony DSC-F717 5.24 megapixel (resized to fit)


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

wwwwooooooowwwww


----------



## pds (Jun 6, 2003)

'cause my 56k connection is killing me on this one. 

Very nice giaguara, the eye of a huntress..

So is the olympus the one you decided on? That one was significantly above your $300 budget, wasn't it? But it is the one I liked best. 10 X optical... shutter speed and response is great. 

You are right, that dusky street scene would not work with most digitals.

These were taken in low light with the dancer spinning at about 80 rpm. The speed of the camedia cameras is great (no I'm not an olympus salesman)


----------



## pds (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm going to have to check out how to attach multiples

edit* this is giving me grief, safari times out on the post with the attachment. I'll have to post from a faster connection but I'll keep reading.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Jun 7, 2003)

Nice thread  
this was taken with my Olympus Camedia D-360L 1.3 mp


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Jun 7, 2003)

...and this was taken with the same camera...


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 9, 2003)

Nikon cool pix, 900+, not sure exactly what it was.

My Car
http://www.urbansory.com/Cutty3.jpg

I made a few Quicktime panoromas, kinda huge on file size, and this was the best of the bunch.
http://www.urbansory.com/VR2.mov

Not digital, but my grad pic  
http://www.urbansory.com/fam_named.jpg


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2003)

Great QTVR!


----------



## Izzy (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool thread...here are some shots I took while on vacation visiting girlfriend in England.

Using Canon Powershot A40 2MP


----------



## Izzy (Jun 9, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Izzy (Jun 9, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## Izzy (Jun 9, 2003)

last one

You can see my whole iPhoto library at full size by going to 

http://izzysmac.no-ip.com/~izzy/myphoto/

as long as my computer is online


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Ricky, it was part of a huge Media skinned QuickTime project. Basically a media player with a flash underskin for control and livestage scripting. Yea, this is a good thread.


----------



## nb3004 (Jun 9, 2003)

that QTVR is quite sweet

Here is a picture of my ride, yeah im 19 driving a minivan.  Apple sticker is on the back


----------



## Trip (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll post as much as I can tonight. More to come shortly.

Specs:
HP Photosmart 120
1 MP
Pictures taken in good (1) quality (3)

[No editing on these]


----------



## Trip (Jun 15, 2003)

...


----------



## Trip (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmm...stick around, I'll bring this thread back to life in a few months to show you all of my pictures. If I upload them here they look crappier than they really do.

Month=get my server back.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 15, 2003)

... vans aren't to bad if you know what to do with it.  My first car, also a Cutlass, had LITTLE room in the back. I miss those crazy days.


----------



## nb3004 (Jun 15, 2003)

> ... vans aren't to bad if you know what to do with it.  My first car, also a Cutlass, had LITTLE room in the back. I miss those crazy days.



 hahaha, i know exactly what you mean.
Anyway here is a picture that was taken of some vegetables it makes an interesting desktop, warning this is full size (2.2mb)

http://homepage.mac.com/nb3004/.Pictures/sweet radishes.JPG


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 2, 2003)

i forgot about this thread for a while,  here is a less artistic picture that was taken of my friends and i watching a NFL playoff game last winter.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 18, 2003)

hahahaha i posted a reply and forgot about the picture for some 2 weeks


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 18, 2003)

how much does the tv drain on the battery of the van? It's cold, power drained... NO START


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 18, 2003)

haha actually for this game i brought the tv out of my room and ran an extension cord out, but it would def. drain the battery if i had it in the car, that car sucks, plus my friends would constantly want rides just so they could watch tv


----------



## Trip (Jul 19, 2003)

Just curoius but: why were you all watching the TV in the van?


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 19, 2003)

oh, it was january, and January in Buffalo is usually freezing and snowing, but this weekend was unusually warm like 50 degrees so we watched the NFL playoffs outside and to take advantage, sounds pathetic but it was pretty cool


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 19, 2003)

yea, it's a football thing. I've stayed in upstate NY for 5 years now, and they love their Bills. So tailgating is a must, much like back home with my home town Cleveland Browns, same with Pittsburgh when i stayed there.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *people should use the gallery :^) take a snapshot, fire up your favorite webbrowser, enter url 'http://www.macosx.com/gallery/' and the hit enter... wait a few seconds and bam! a full fledged php application dedicated to uploading photographs and commenting on them!  whoa ;^) *


 Okay... I must be stupid or blind.

Yes I see the page, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to ADD a picture. There is nothing like New Thread.

I am a contributor, so I'd think that I have permissions.

How do I make that galery work?


Oh! Here is my favorite "Aw, shuks" picture of my cat Luke:




I took this with a Canon PowerShot G1. There are newer versions of this camera now, but I bought it when ImageCapture came out for OS X (10.0?) and this was one of the few cameras on the supported list.

More than the fact that I think my cat is cute, I was really surprised by the contrast and clarity of this picture.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 19, 2003)

yeah we love football and especially the food that goes with a pregame ritual lol


----------



## Trip (Jul 20, 2003)

Here's my kitchen. Taken on a HP Photosmart 120.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

thought i might breathe some life into this thread

This is a picture of a sweet pool chair i won at a golf tournament for my high school.  This is taken with a sony DV video cam, which takes 1.5 megapixel picts


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a picture of me with this crazy blue light, kinda weird

it was taken with a Sony DSC-F717 5.24 megapixel camera


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

and i dont know what the F this is, it was taken in Michiagn at the largest Christmas store in the world i think
it was with a Sony DSC-F717 5.24 megapixel camera

might make a cool desktop at full res.


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 4, 2003)

thats cool. I have new quicktime VRs in my new portfolio. Click portfolio> Urbansory> QTVR

www.urbansory.com

O yea, the images on my site are me, taken by me, lol, Sony digital video camera stills, great camera to capture the details of the eye.

All the images in the urbansory section are taken by me, I shot all the video except the SVU obivously. I also shot the RIT presentation video, which was crappy considering i had to use practice shots.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Urbansory _
> *thats cool. I have new quicktime VRs in my new portfolio. Click portfolio> Urbansory> QTVR*


 On QTVR #1 there is a building with two flags... One is the US flag and the other is Canadian.

Is this in Ohio or somewhere on the US/CA boarder?


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 4, 2003)

Rochester, NY.  lol, I never noticed that, not sure what's in that building, it's down the street from my college.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

those QT VR shots are so cool, i love how it captured the sky in the 3rd one


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 4, 2003)

Tommy, you should see in the gallery in left "My_Gallery | Album_Admin | My_Favorites" and on right "Home | Profile | Upload_Photos  | Logout_" - there is no "new thread", so just upload photos, or admin your own album. If that does not work, let me know and I'll ask it to be fixed. ::angel::


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks, I'm scouting spots in Rochester for my farewell to college final shot sometime this weekend. See if I can capture the Erie canal, I would love to get the Niagara Falls


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

Niagara Falls would be truly amazing in QT VR but it would be realy hard to get with out people in it, of course that might look cool too.


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 5, 2003)

I can take them out, I had to tweak those a little in Photoshop, the train track one isn't 100%, i need to go in and redo the wires on the polls. I never been to Niagara Falls, so close, i drive through Buffalo every time i drive back to Cleveland. So what better way to visit than possibly me leaving Rochester.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

it would be a really cool QTVR from the Canadian side since you would have the Falls on one side and the gardens and new hotels on the other.


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *Niagara Falls would be truly amazing in QT VR but it would be realy hard to get with out people in it, of course that might look cool too. *



Don't you expect problems with the fact that the image is moving ?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

thats an interesting point i didnt really think of that, i really dont know enough about shutter speeds and stuff to know if that would still be possible


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 5, 2003)

no big deal, if you are good in PS, you can compensate. Because light changes as you turn and certain images will need to be fixed to make them match, unless you have one of those fancy 3D things that take one picture and generated the VR.

 I took a lot of pictures to get my VRs, you can do about 30, then drop a few out, then the process of fixing the Levels in PS begins, then you a Stitcher program to put them together, then back to PS, then back to the Stitcher app and make the VR.


----------



## ksv (Aug 11, 2003)

Multiple cameras with the same settings would do


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

This was taken on a panoramic film camera and put onto photo cd, i almost killed myself taking it, lol, honestly it isnt that good but i like it, i took it on the way to my girlfriend's house


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

I took some pictures at the PGA championship in Rochester this week using a Sony DV camera that takes 1.55 megapixel stills... these pictures may only interest golf fans but they are pretty cool


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

more


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

yet more


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

still more (my favorite...but barely)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

almost there


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

last one, phew...that was exhausting


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 13, 2003)

I wanted to go to that, nice images, well i guess I'm outta here, packing my things now, next time i make a post I'll be back in Cleveland.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

nb, shame on you.  Don't you know that's dangerous?  You never know what could happen.  You might piss off one of the golfers, taking their pictures. 

I would never take a picture while driving; I've tried using my Palm (like for directions), but it's really difficult, especially with a stick shift.


----------



## Trip (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm getting new batteries for my camera (FINALLY!) so I should up some images in a couple minutes.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 14, 2003)

arden it was a practice round so it is allowed, otherwise id be quite scared to photograph them,  also my windstar is automatic so it wasnt that bad even though i was all over the road,


----------



## Trip (Aug 15, 2003)

I just got back from a 7 hour skate trip around Provo/Orem/Geneva of Utah. I got some pretty good pictures. I'll post a few here:

http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/photo001.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/photo002.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/photo003.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/photo004.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/photo005.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/photo006.jpg

I hope to get some better ones tomorrow. And a lot more too! Comments?


----------



## ksv (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow, that must be a pretty quick camera! A small pocket camera, or what?

Fancy photos - I like the perspectives


----------



## Trip (Aug 15, 2003)

It's actually a HP Photosmart 120 (discontinued model) It comes with a 1/4000 shutter speed. So it's pretty nice.

Thanks for the comments btw! You just made my day.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

ok just got back from Letchworth State Park in central NY and i some decent pictures 

these files are all 1024x768

all were taken with a Sony 5.24 megapixel camera

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02503.JPG

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02439.JPG

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02442.JPG

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02477.JPG

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02508.JPG

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02495.JPG


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

one more 
ok my dad took this one but i really like it
http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/images/DSC02468.JPG


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 2, 2003)

One word, compress those images, I'm on  DSL (damn i miss my T3 connection) and it took a bit too long. I would stick with 800X600, at about 40 to 50 compression. 

Those are some great images, and man did those images eat up my free ram. That last one your dad took, you and your girl?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

sorry about that i couldnt decide btw 1024.. or 800... 

yeah thats my little lady,


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

In general, go with the smaller size for Web use.

Those are some awesome pics, Nick!  Although, why did you blur your girlfriend's face out, is she hiding from the mob or something?  I can understand if she doesn't want to be on the Internet, but it really subtracts from the beauty of the picture.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah she didnt want to be on the internet sooo, im familiar with web sizes and stuff, but i also dont want to detract to much from the pictures as well, it is a tough middle ground to find, ill prob go to 800x600


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 3, 2003)

I understand her reasons, but compression is the key for those images, you had them virtually uncompressed. I also think you need to start watermarking your images, just as a practice to get use to doing. Even if people can creatively crop them, do it anyway, you never know who's watching, might lead to something.

If you ever go up to Niagara Falls before the snow hits, you could take the pic for the panorama, basically a joint project. i'll stitch them together and I'll send you a VR you can use for your portfolio as the photographer and me as the New media designer/ image manipulation, since I will need to edit a few dozen people out.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)

thanks thats a good idea with the watermark, what kinda pictures would you need of the falls, like on the falls at intervals apart or just sorta all over the place?


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

I like pictures. What is watermark?


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 3, 2003)

A watermark is a transparent image/logo that identifies a image to a particular company or group. or you could have a byline with copyright information. Look at the images at... Getty 

If you have a tripod, take about 30 images, turning 360 degrees. Try to center a point, turn and make sure that point is at the edge of the next shot. Keep doing this till you reach the start. If you have a large compact flash card and battery power, take a couple extra shots. that way when i edit, i have images to chose from when making the composition.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)

thats what i expected, if i get a chance to go up ill do that


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 3, 2003)

Aiight, cool.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Photoshop has a watermark feature built right in, though they're easy to make.

Elektro, how old are you?


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 4, 2003)

I never used the PS method, I think it is better, because it embeds data into the file, which it checks for, if found, the file won't open or something i believe.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/pictures/DSC02566.jpg 

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/pictures/DSC02567.jpg

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/pictures/DSC02569.jpg

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/pictures/DSC02572.jpg

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/pictures/DSC02576.jpg

some pictures of my town, home of the Bills...enjoy


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Which Bills?
http://quicksitebuilder.cnet.com/sa...nt/sitebuilderpictures/bill-gates-mugshot.jpg
http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/96oct/images/clinton.gif
http://www.mtsu.edu/~specevnt/calendar_html/0203calimages_html/bellamy2.jpg
http://www.isp-planet.com/img/services/billing/ebillit_sample_invoice.gif
http://www.millionbill.com/santabill_2001.jpg


Buffalo looks like a nice place to live... very quaint, very small-towny.  Much nicer than plain ugly Modesto.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

hahah, no none of those but it would be cool if Bill Bellamy was 

http://www.buffalobills.com/

I live outside the city which is nice, but the city could be nice with some improvements.  One thing that sucks is the lack of jobs esp. in a tech. field


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Can you think of any more famous Bills?  That was all I could think of.

Currently, the job markets sucks ass.  It may be accentuated in Buffalo, but that's just the state of our economy talking.  The only job I was able to get was the easiest one in town to get, besides my knowing the general manager very well.  But with some experience under my belt, I may be able to secure a better job soon.


----------

